#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Customize your shortcut for Visual Studio Codes!!!

## Assassin

A few months ago, I started using Visual Studio Code for my development activities. I felt very uncomfortable with the keys and shortcuts. I have been using Visual Studio for over 6 years. So, I felt very good with the keys and shortcuts for that. The difference in the shortcuts created a challenge for me. Do I have to remember a different set of shortcuts for the VS code? Should I start using another editor?
So I started to customize VS code shortcuts. If you also have the same issues, it's time to customize the Visual Studio code shortcuts. It's not worth spending energy remembering a new set of shortcuts for a specific editor.

*Open keyboard shortcuts in Visual Studio Code and update the shortcuts as per your need.*
*Press ctrl+K, ctrl+s to open the keyboard shortcut window. Be a super fast programmer!!!*

----------

